# Thai Basil



## giggler (Sep 10, 2016)

I have a plant on my back porch in a pot. What an odd looking thing.

I have tried using the leaves in place of regular Basil, but it is Totally different.

Do Y'all use this fresh spice leaf?

Eric, Austin Tx.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 10, 2016)

giggler said:


> I have a plant on my back porch in a pot. What an odd looking thing.
> 
> I have tried using the leaves in place of regular Basil, but it is Totally different.
> 
> ...



Absolutely. I love it. It's one of the fresh herbs I use when making Thai curries.


----------



## Dawgluver (Sep 10, 2016)

Funny you should ask.  I was just reading an article on Thai cooking today.  It gave the top 14 ingredients for Thai food, and Thai basil was one of them.

Apparently Thai basil or holy basil is used for Thai foods.  Not so good for pesto or Italian dishes, totally different flavor.


----------



## expatgirl (Sep 13, 2016)

`if the leaves are   beautiful purple color underneath and the leaves very firm with many veins running throughout then you very well may have Thai basil especially if it's aromatic like basil when you crush it.......only sweeter....love it!


----------

